# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  DM Text to Image Beta 1a

## BenJones

hi this is a small project I been working on over the weekend. This will allow you to tyoe text into a text box choose a font, size color, optional textuire and show the output as an image. you can then export either to Bitmap or JPEG, it has a few features, that include adding a shadow , changeing text case , font style, Change pixel depth and more hope you like it. this has been made in Delphi 2009, but also should compile in lower versions any problums let me know.

----------

